

Announcing The PyCharm 3.4 Release - sc00ty
http://blog.jetbrains.com/pycharm/2014/05/announcing-the-pycharm-3-4-release/

======
bdevine
It's really awesome to see the enhanced Vagrant support, as well as the
Angular support. What I am really looking forward to/hoping for, though, is
IPython notebook file integration.

